# need help w/turtle i found



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

There was a turtle walking down my street...there are no ponds or parks nearby. I took it in, in case it would get hit by a car. Does anyone know if this is a wild turtle that should be set free (the closest pond is 40min walk away)? Or does it look like a common pet turtle? I don't really know anything about turtles, so I don't really know how to care for it in the mean time. I put it in a spare 10 gallon tank with a bit of water and a rock...am not sure what to do next.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

looks like an painted turtle. It should not have been a pet if it was.

http://museum.gov.ns.ca/amphibians/en/turtles/painted.asp

Any chance you could bring it to a rehabber or turtle rescue? That spot on the shell does not look good.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah, i could take it to a rescue, but i don't know where to take it. toronto wildlife center is kind of far...but i could try if there isn't anywhere closer.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Great guy, I've met him in person before.

http://www.turtlehouse.org/index.htm


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link! It says on the website that if a painted turtle is found, they would redirect us to other facilities. There was only an e-mail address available as opposed to a phone number, so I hope they would get back to me soon.

Just wondering...what is the spot on the shell an indication of?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

white spots could be some sort of shell rot but i am not 100% sure. depends if its soft and spongy. I get worried when stuff like that gets deep into the shell


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Couldn't you just walk the 40 minutes to the pond and release it there?


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

i didn't want to release it because i didn't know if it was a pet turtle, plus there could have been a problem with the shell. but yeah, i was advised to release it if it appears healthy.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

i thought it is recommended to not release turtles/fish into the wild


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

aeri said:


> i thought it is recommended to not release turtles/fish into the wild


Non-native species should not be released under any circumstances. The turtle she posted about at the beginning of this thread is a native species (Midland Painted Turtle) and should be released at the earliest opportunity. It's a provincial offence to keep species under the protection of the MNR. I saw three "fisherman" nabbed by the MNR last week in the Parry Sound district for the "incidental catches" they had in their bait buckets including 25 Bullfrogs, 4 "pet turtles" and a huge 50+ year old snapper that was destined for an asian fish market in Markham.

As harsh as it may seem the turtle should have been left alone. Turtles cross roads all the time. Sometime they make it sometimes they don't. Helping them cross the road is noble but that's where it should end. Don't take them home if they were meant to survive they will.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, this reminds me how I called "wild rescue" for a baby pigeon .... It was my second year in Canada ...... They came with a big truck with "wildlife" signs on it and took it like it was the last baby pigeon in Toronto ..... I thought that was very nice of them ...... 
Am I smart or what ?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Go to Headwaters Park.... there's some streams there. Better yet just go across to Richmond Green and put in in the big pond.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lets not bully the girl now 

Me personally? I woulda just turned it into a rehabber because of that spot. I dont see many painteds anymore so i would love to give that guy a fighting chance.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

h_s said:


> As harsh as it may seem the turtle should have been left alone. Turtles cross roads all the time. Sometime they make it sometimes they don't. Helping them cross the road is noble but that's where it should end. Don't take them home if they were meant to survive they will.


no, but i'm saying that i didn't know if it was a pet. and if it was wild, there wasn't anywhere that the turtle could've taken shelter in (not that i know of). it's a new neighbourhood, so no parks within walking distances for the turtle. i released it the next day, btw. i actually hate taking wildlife away from their habitats...i volunteered at a wildlife rescue before, so i somewhat know there are situations where i shouldn't intervene, but the situation just seemed out of place.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> lets not bully the girl now
> 
> Me personally? I woulda just turned it into a rehabber because of that spot. I dont see many painteds anymore so i would love to give that guy a fighting chance.


thanks.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You did good koopagurl,  thanks from all us nature lovin' nutbars out there.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> Go to Headwaters Park.... there's some streams there. Better yet just go across to Richmond Green and put in in the big pond.


not a good idea!! the fine for that would be $50,000 and not only that they'll could ruin the eco-system!!! its really not the best idea, Trust me i wanted to get rid of my sliders that way too!!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I meant if it was a native species being returned to the wild. The painted turtle is native yes?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

fishlover93 said:


> not a good idea!! the fine for that would be $50,000 and not only that they'll could ruin the eco-system!!! its really not the best idea, Trust me i wanted to get rid of my sliders that way too!!!


Read the majority of the posts in this thread and look at the picture. The turtle is a painted turtle and *is* native. The only option *is* to release it.

Sliders are not native and as you pointed out should not be released


----------

